# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  Mercedes-Benz-600_Pullman_Limousine_1964 اهو ليموزين من سنة 64

## sameh atiya

فى واحد قعد يتريق عليا اول حرف من اسمه زيزو يا زيزو لما قلتله ليموزين من الثمانينات
قالى اليموزين حديثة العهد  :1: 
فينك علشان اقتلك يا زيزو ::@: 
اتفرج اهو














 ::@:  ::@:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

lوهى دى مالتى استريتش دى عربيه مرسيدس 7 راكب ومن الستنيات يابنى وموجوده فى العريش من زمان والاجره ربع جنيه كمان  ::

----------


## حمادو

> lوهى دى مالتى استريتش دى عربيه مرسيدس 7 راكب ومن الستنيات يابنى وموجوده فى العريش من زمان والاجره ربع جنيه كمان


 ::  ::

----------


## زهره

انا بحب العربيات دي جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
وكل ما تكون موديل قديم يبقي احسن عندي كمان
بجد تسلم سامح

----------


## خالد زيدان

بس حلوة يا أخى
تعمل كام دلوقتى دى خمسين جنيه مثلاً  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> lوهى دى مالتى استريتش دى عربيه مرسيدس 7 راكب ومن الستنيات يابنى وموجوده فى العريش من زمان والاجره ربع جنيه كمان


لا دى بيجو مش مرسيدس  :: 
إمشى يا ابنى من هناك بدل ما أقتلك ::evil::

----------


## sameh atiya

> 


 ::   ::   :: 
إمشى إنت كمان معاه ::@:

----------


## sameh atiya

> انا بحب العربيات دي جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وكل ما تكون موديل قديم يبقي احسن عندي كمان
> بجد تسلم سامح


أقدم من كده إيه تانى ::mm:: 
 :: 
شكرا على حضورك يا زهره

----------


## sameh atiya

> بس حلوة يا أخى
> تعمل كام دلوقتى دى خمسين جنيه مثلاً


لأ دى تعمل 10 جنية بس ولو إستنيت 60 سنة كمان هاتاخد فلوس عليها  ::

----------


## يوسف حسان

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احـمد محمود

*هو انا فى سنه كام يا جماعه مش عارف بتجيبو العربيات من قبل الواحد ما يتولد
عايز موديل جديد مش قديم
لو سمحت يا استاذ سامح*

----------


## sameh atiya

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


عفواً :;):

----------


## sameh atiya

> *هو انا فى سنه كام يا جماعه مش عارف بتجيبو العربيات من قبل الواحد ما يتولد
> عايز موديل جديد مش قديم
> لو سمحت يا استاذ سامح*


*



إتريق إتريق ما اهو أنا غلطان علشان بفرجكم على الحاجات دي
أخرج هنا قبل ما أموتك يا أحمد*

----------


## يوسف حسان

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sameh atiya

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


عفواً مرة آخرى :Biggrin:

----------

